# [mediawiki] de latin1 à utf8 (résolu)

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un problème assez lourd à régler ...

Pour commencer, sachez que j'ai un serveur qui tourne sur Gentoo ... seulement voilà, il est sencé etre en LATIN1 ...  et maintenant, j'aimerais passer tout à UTF8. J'en ai plus que marre de ces histoires de caractère sous Linux/Unix, sérieusement.

Donc, je pensais changer la config de ma BD de latin1 => utf8 mais, je pense que je rêve ...

Avant de faire les modifs sur mon serveur, j'ai décidé de tester sur mon portable qui est lui sur Kubuntu (et donc, en full UTF8 en principe si je ne me trompe pas ...).

J'ai donc fait une install de wikimedia sur mon portable => tout est OK. En utilisant le client mysql, je peux voir les caractères fonctionner et tout et tout.

Ok, maintenant, j'essaie de sortir la BD de mon serveur (latin1) et de la foutre dans la bd de mon portable (utf8)...

Et bien, la je coince grave  :Sad: 

En gros, j'arrive à avoir un fichier SQL, je le télécharge sur le portable ... et à chaque insertion, j'ai des caractères foireux aux accent. Mais je pense que avec un peu d'aide, je peux y arriver.

Bon, niveau du script SQL, je vais devoir remplacer les trucs "latin1" par du "utf8" (j'ai comparé un export de la bd du serveur et la bd de mon portable pour en déduire cela). Mais le problème, c'est que mon fichier SQL est mal encodé. En utilisant "vi", les accents n'apparaisse pas ... MAIS, si j'utilise "less", les accents s'affiche .. (c'est déjà très louche).

J'ai utilisé iconv pour convertir de iso-8859-1 vers UTF-8 ... ca ne change rien, caractère foireux ...

Donc, comment est-ce que je converti un fichier latin1 en utf8 ?

J'essaie de faire un fichier test.txt via mon serveur en utilisant mon portable ... impossible, le terminél débloque totalement. saleté d'encodage. Devrais-je réinstaller tout juste pour ces caractères ? 

Y a vraiment eu aucune gestion par les ingé au niveau caractère, dingue que l'on se retrouve dans une merde pareil  :Sad: 

EDIT: je viens de constater ceci :

serveur loopx # file mediawiki2.sql

mediawiki2.sql: data

pour ca que mon "iconv" ne fonctionne pas .. si il ne reconnait meme pas l'encodage de mon script SQL ... qui est sencé n'être que du texte ...Last edited by loopx on Sat Nov 22, 2008 3:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sd44

j'ai fait un post dessus recement 

pour ta base regarde la doc mysql, de mémoire faut exporter structure et données en specifiant le charset, convertir le fichier et importer en spécifiant le charset

bien sur faut recompiler mysql sans la variable USE "latin1" et verifier le my.cnf, moi j'ai exporté ma base avec mysqldump, converti le fichier sql en utf8 avec iconv et importé ensuite avec mysql et ça roule mais j'ai pas encore testé a fond.

cepandant je suis preneur si tu as un retour d'expérience.

----------

## loopx

En fait, mon serveur est en latin1, quand je tape "locale", il parle de "POSIX" et quand je boot, il règle le terminal en UTF8.

Je crois que mon serveur n'ira pas bien loin .... Je pense qu'il va falloir que je réinstall tout non ? Sous peine de quoi ... galérer pendant 2 semaines ?

Pourtant, je ne l'ai jamais réinstaller, donc j'aimerais bien modifier tout ca mais, c'est peut être trop énorme  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Je viens de tester ceci :

iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-1 --to-code=UTF-8 < backup.sql > backup-utf8.sql

mais, comme d'hab pour le moment, ca va pas  :Sad: 

Je pense avoir déjà trop essayé, j'essaie de convertir mon fichier SQL qui est en latin1  ... et je fais ca sur mon portable en utf8. Avec vi, la recherche sur le mot "générique" ne fonctionne pas (car caractère kc) et après iconv, ca va tjs pas, caractère toujours bouffé. Là, je désespère, pourquoi cette commande et toute les autre n'ont t'elle aucun effet ?

Et pourquoi mon fichier SQL est considéré comme étant "data" => binaire et que donc, surement que iconv n'a rien à faire avec. Pourquoi mon fichier texte est binaire !!!???

saloprie, désolé, jvais quitter, pété un plomb et revenir. Ca fait 2 heures que je m'arrache les cheveux.

```

horaire mer du nord.png:                                                                                                        image/png

Images:                                                                                                                         application/x-not-regular-file

internat:                                                                                                                       application/x-not-regular-file

internat.tar:                                                                                                                   application/x-tar

kkk:                                                                                                                            application/x-not-regular-file

mediawiki-20081121.sql:                                                                                                         application/octet-stream

mediawiki-20081121.sql-bkp:                                                                                                     application/octet-stream

mediawiki2.sql:                                                                                                                 application/octet-stream

mediawiki2.sql-1:                                                                                                               application/octet-stream

mediawiki2.sql-latin1:                                                                                                          application/octet-stream

mediawiki2.sql-latin1-bkp:                                                                                                      application/octet-stream

mediawiki3:                                                                                                                     application/octet-stream

mediawiki4:                                                                                                                     application/octet-stream

mediawiki.sql:                                                                                                                  application/octet-stream

mediawiki.sql-latin1:                                                                                                           application/octet-stream

mediawiki-utf8.sql:                                                                                                             application/octet-stream

mediawiki-utf8.sql~:                                                                                                            application/octet-stream

Modèles:                                                                                                                        application/x-not-regular-file

Musique:                                                                                                                        application/x-not-regular-file

ospfd.conf:                                                                                                                     text/plain charset=us-ascii

```

Mes fichiers sont pas du texte lol, mais que dois-je faire ?

Encore merci MySQL, je l'aime bien cette BD, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle peut foutre comme merde quand elle s'y met  :Sad: 

----------

## sd44

c'est quoi cette habitude de windaubien   :Evil or Very Mad: 

nan faut juste que tu regle tes locale cf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

rien de bien méchant.

quand tu tape 'locale', ça dit quoi ?

----------

## loopx

Pour clarifier la situation, 

J'ai fais juste un export de la db, puis c'est compressé en GZ (sql.gz) et je rappatrie ca via sftp ...

Ensuite, j'utilise mon portable (utf8) pour faire la conversion (qui ne marche pas) et voir le type de fichier (avec file qui dit que c que du binaire en gros) ...

Alors, les locales (no comment) :

```

serveur loopx # hostname

serveur

serveur loopx # locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

loopx@loop-nb:~$ hostname

loop-nb

loopx@loop-nb:~$ locale

LANG=fr_BE.UTF-8

LANGUAGE=fr

LC_CTYPE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

Au niveau de mysql, j'ai bien configuré la bd sur mon portable pour être utf8 et j'ai vérifier les paramètres => OK (autant OK que mon serveur n'est en latin1  :Smile:  )

ET pour info, j'ai po d'habitude de windozien vu que ca fait 5 ans que j'ai migré  :Smile: 

et merci pour ton aide  :Smile: 

EDIT: pour en revenir au locale, je suis bien en utf8 sur leportable, donc c'st bon non  :Surprised:  ???

Enfin, je devrais lire cette doc pour passer en utf8, je veux plus de problme car la, j'ai eu des probz d'encodage de fichier entre Gentoo=Ubuntu=Windows  et maintnant, c'est les fichiers text/binaire qui foire ...

Pénible, très pénible ...

----------

## sd44

y'a peut'etre encore des restes ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

bon je plaisante ...

ceci dit si tu maitrise un peu la langue de shakespeare, ce post est tres clair.

c'est quoi cette locale posix ? peux tu montrer ton fichier /etc/env.d/2locale

autrement la deuxieme locale a l'air correcte.

edit : LC_ALL est vide !?

----------

## loopx

```
serveur loopx # cat /etc/env.d/2locale

cat: /etc/env.d/2locale: No such file or directory

serveur loopx # cat /etc/env.d/20

20java-config  20php5         20udev

serveur loopx # cat /etc/env.d/

.keep                    05binutils               08nss                    20udev                   50gtk2                   71firefox-bin            99quagga

00basic                  05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu  10bind                   30java-finalclasspath    50ncurses                98ca-certificates        binutils/

02distcc                 05portage.envd           20java-config            37fontconfig             50qtdir3                 99gentoolkit-env         gcc/

03opengl                 08nspr                   20php5                   45qt3                    70less                   99libstdc++

```

Cela explique surement pas mal de chose  :Smile: 

J'ai peur de perdre mon wiki si jamais la conv ne fonctionne pas  :Sad: 

Enfin, je vais essayer de faire ca demain: régler mes locales, recompiler sans le latin1 ...

WaW, ca va faire mal tout ca :s

EDIT: pour LC_ALL .. oui, il a toujours été vide, pareil sur mes gentoo ...  mais c pas vraiment nécessaire en principe  :Smile: 

----------

## sd44

essaye ça :

```

cat > /etc/env.d/02locale << "EOF"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

EOF

env-update && source /etc/profile

locale

```

donne le résultat

----------

## loopx

Tiens, concernant le script SQL ...

Celui qui sort de mon serveur est un script ou il y a du latin1 partout (noté latin1 quoi ...)... Sur des pages Web, j'ai lu qu'il fallait modif une partie des latin1 en utf8 ...

Bon, bien, ok ...

Quand j'export mon wiki test de mon portable, et que je regarde le script SQL, tout est en utf8, il n'y a pas le moindre mot "latin1" alors bon, je me dit: Ok, une migration ... mais si c'est pour avoir une BD en utf8 et les tables de mon wiki en latin1, suis pas trop intéressé ...

Qu'en pense tu ?

Pourquoi changer juste une partie de latin1 en utf8 ? ESt-ce pour que mysql sache que dans sa table utf8, les caractères sources sont en latin1 ?

----------

## loopx

```
serveur loopx # cat > /etc/env.d/02locale << "EOF"

> LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

> LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

> EOF

serveur loopx # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

serveur loopx # locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

```

Uh, tu fais de la magie ...

Tu pourrais m'expliquer ton script ? Car un cat suivit de > sans rien, j'avais encore jamais vu  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ok, maintenant, sur mon serveur, un vi de mon fichier SQL me montre un encodage aussi pourri que sur le portable ... normal je présume. Je m'arrete la pour aujourd'hui, j'espère que tout rentrera dans l'ordre mais en tout cas, ca avance  :Smile: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## sd44

donne le resultat précedant tant que tu y es

pour ton wiki faudra aussi convertir les pages php ... voir mon precedant post

avec myadmin tu peux exporter une base sans les indic de charset, comme ça apres conversion avec recode tu recreer ta base a partir du fichier et ça doit rouler.

sur le lien en anglais, les spécif de charset pour l'import export sont spécifier.

----------

## sd44

j'ai été trop lent a poster ...

nan c'est pas de la magie    :Smile:   mais ton LC_ALL est bon maintenant, par contre maintenant y'a plus l'accent belge   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

résultat précédant ? Posix ? faut voir plus haut

Zut, j'ai mis du FR alors que c du BE en principe  :Smile: 

A ton avis, dois-je recompiler maintenant et reencoder tout ? ou l'inverse ?

----------

## loopx

```
serveur loopx # locale

LANG=fr_BE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_BE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_BE.UTF-8

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## loopx

Quand j'exporte en forcant le charset à LATIN1 (mysqldump), j'obtiens un .SQL pourri (logique, je suis en utf8 maintenant) sur mon serveur dont voici un extrait :

Commandes gÃ©nÃ©riques de Quagga

.... Maintenant, faut trouver le moyen de prendre ca, et de le foutre dans une bd utf8 uniquement (et, pour bien faire, virer tout les trucs qui parle de latin1 dans le .SQL)  :Smile: 

EDIT: quand j'exporte sans forcer en latin1, ca ne change rien (logique, je suis en latin1 sur le serveur mysql, mais dans la doc mediawiki, il parlait d'une conversion vers utf8 qui pourrait corrompre les données ...).

----------

## sd44

si l'export est en latin1, converti le fichier et importe le mais attention :

-> de ne pas avoir des spécif de charset latin1 dans ton fichier sql

-> de ne pas convertir 2 fois le meme fichier

tape "file -i *" pour voir l'encodage du fchier

----------

## loopx

Bon, je viens d'essayer de convertir mon fichier latin1 et magie, ca marche toujours pas (extrait du fichier converti) :

AbrÃ©viations des commandes quagga

J'ai utilisé ta commande : 

```
serveur loopx # iconv --from-code=ISO-8859-1 --to-code=UTF-8 < mediawiki3.sql > mediawiki3-utf.sql

```

et j'utilise "vi" du serveur pour vérifier si j'ai enfin les bon caractères ...

une idée ?

EDIT: je précise encore une fois que mon fichier n'est que binaire  :Sad:  :

```
serveur loopx # file mediawiki3.sql

mediawiki3.sql: data

```

ce qui est peut être la cause du problème ...

EDIT: peut être que ma commande de dumping est mauvaise  :Surprised:  :

```
serveur loopx # /usr/bin/nice -n 19 /usr/bin/mysqldump -u wiki --password=monpass --default-character-set=latin1 wiki -c | /usr/bin/nice -n 19 /bin/gzip -9 > /home/loopx/mediawiki3.sql.gz
```

et après, un tit gunzip sur mediawiki3.sql.gz

EDIT2: nouvel essaie : 

```
serveur loopx # /usr/bin/nice -n 19 /usr/bin/mysqldump -u wiki --password=monwiki --default-character-set=latin1 wiki -c > test.sql

serveur loopx # file test.sql

test.sql: data

serveur loopx # file -i test.sql

test.sql: application/octet-stream

```

data => ca n'ira pas, ....................................................................................................................

----------

## sd44

Pour reconnaître les problèmes d'encodage c'est simple :

    * Si vous voyez des "Ã©", "Ã®", "Ã", etc. c'est que les données sont en UTF-8 et que le navigateur les affiche en ISO ;

    * Si vous voyez des "\ufffd" c'est que les données sont en ISO et que le navigateur les affiche en UTF-8 ;

    * Si vous voyez des "\ufffe" c'est que les données sont en WINDOWS-1252 (le plus souvent) et que le navigateur les affiche en UTF-8.

attention a l'encodage utilisé par vi

de plus apres la convertion du site faut penser a apache et au meta tag charset=utf8

----------

## loopx

Hum, mais ... 

J'ai des "Ã©" après export en utf8, et après conversion en utf8 ....

Je sais pas en quoi est mon terminal (suis connecté en ssh sur le serveur qui est passé en utf8 via la commande de tantot ...).

Donc ... maintenant j'y comprend plus rien du tout  :Very Happy: 

vi ... tu pense que vi serait le fautif ?

Mais, comment je peux savoir en quoi est mon fichier vu que cette commande "file" (à la con) ne fait rien de bon ?

EDIT: je sais pas si tu a bien compris, mais les 2 lignes d'extrait du fichier sont affiché via "vi" et ne provient pas du tout du wiki (d'un navigateur quelconque)

EDIT2: 

```
serveur loopx # emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1* -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 27,369 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.9-r1 [2.2.6] USE="ldap ssl threads -debug -doc (-selinux) -sni% -static% -suexec% (-mpm-event%) (-mpm-itk%) (-mpm-peruser%) (-mpm-prefork%) (-mpm-worker%*) (-no-suexec%) (-static-modules%)" APACHE2_MODULES="actions%* alias%* auth_basic%* authn_alias%* authn_anon%* authn_dbm%* authn_default%* authn_file%* authz_dbm%* authz_default%* authz_groupfile%* authz_host%* authz_owner%* authz_user%* autoindex%* cache%* dav%* dav_fs%* dav_lock%* deflate%* dir%* disk_cache%* env%* expires%* ext_filter%* file_cache%* filter%* headers%* include%* info%* log_config%* logio%* mem_cache%* mime%* mime_magic%* negotiation%* rewrite%* setenvif%* speling%* status%* unique_id%* userdir%* usertrack%* vhost_alias%* -asis% -auth_digest% -authn_dbd% -cern_meta% -charset_lite% -dbd% -dumpio% -ident% -imagemap% -log_forensic% -proxy% -proxy_ajp% -proxy_balancer% -proxy_connect% -proxy_ftp% -proxy_http% -substitute% -version%" APACHE2_MPMS="-event% -itk% -peruser% -prefork% -worker%" 4,887 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.9.2  USE="-vhosts" 2,191 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] net-analyzer/cacti-0.8.7b-r2  USE="apache2 snmp -vhosts" 1,960 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.17 [1.8.1.12] USE="java xprint -debug -gnome -ipv6* -xinerama" 37,273 kB
```

j'ai retiré le use latin1 (et ipv6 aussi qui m'enmerdait ...)

Visiblement, y a que mysql qui est impacté ...

EDIT3: 

```
RÃ©solution de distfiles.gentoo.org... 140.211.166.134, 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52, ...

Connexion vers distfiles.gentoo.org|140.211.166.134|:80...connectÃ©.

requÃªte HTTP transmise, en attente de la rÃ©ponse...200 OK

Longueur: 27918671 (27M) [application/x-gzip]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/mysql-5.0.60.tar.gz'
```

Ok, maintenant mon terminal en utf8 fait des ratés aussi ... mais qui est le fautif ????????????????????????? Le terminal ou le blabla de wget ?

Ah, idée .. c'est un screen qui était ouvert avant le changement de locale, surement lié ...

----------

## sd44

oui je pense que vi  doit lire du latin1

va dans le dossier ou il y a ton fichier et tape file -i ton_fichier et tu verra son encodage, je pense que ton fichier est ok 

par contre il faut que tu crées ta base en utf8 du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CREATE DATABASE base CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_bin;
> 
> Cette requête permet de créer une base nommée "base" qui stockera ces données
> ...

 

----------

## loopx

```
serveur loopx # ls -l mediawiki3.sql

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 557442 nov 22 01:18 mediawiki3.sql

serveur loopx # file -i mediawiki3.sql

mediawiki3.sql: application/octet-stream

serveur loopx # tail mediawiki3.sql

/*!40101 SET SQL_MODE=@OLD_SQL_MODE */;

/*!40014 SET FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS=@OLD_FOREIGN_KEY_CHECKS */;

/*!40014 SET UNIQUE_CHECKS=@OLD_UNIQUE_CHECKS */;

/*!40101 SET CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT=@OLD_CHARACTER_SET_CLIENT */;

/*!40101 SET CHARACTER_SET_RESULTS=@OLD_CHARACTER_SET_RESULTS */;

/*!40101 SET COLLATION_CONNECTION=@OLD_COLLATION_CONNECTION */;

/*!40111 SET SQL_NOTES=@OLD_SQL_NOTES */;

-- Dump completed on 2008-11-22  0:18:18

```

----------

## sd44

attention avec ton terminal car je crois que tes 2 pc ne sont pas sur le meme charset ...

faut se fier a file ...

edit : oui bah apparement file croit que c'est un binaire ... mais bon d'apres ce que j'ai vu c'est de l'utf8 donc envoi la sauce.

----------

## loopx

De fait ...

Je ne m'y retrouve pas, et je sais pas savoir l'encodage de mon fichier, vois-tu la commande "file" comme elle m'en veut ?

----------

## sd44

laisse tomber file, c'est ok, tente l'import apres avoir créé ta base en utf8 par defaut.

----------

## loopx

J'ai récupéré le fichier sur le portable en utf8 ... un vi donne des caractères du genre :

,'Commandes_gÃ©nÃ©riques_de_Quagga','','Commandes gÃ©nÃ©riques de quagga',11,0),

donc, ca ne fonctionne tjs pas ...   les é è ne passe pas, comment est-ce possible une tel résistance ?????

----------

## sd44

si ça fonctionne, vi lit de l'utf8 en latin donc c'est normal au contraire.

----------

## loopx

Après insertion dans la BD :

```

|      25 |              0 | Commandes_gÃƒÂ©nÃƒÂ©riques_de_Quagga   |                   |            0 |                1 |           1 | 0.299979393564 | 20081110165201 |          81 |       46 |

|      26 |              0 | AbrÃƒÂ©viations_des_commandes  
```

mais j'ai rien changé au fichier aussi ... 

Pfff, jpense que ca va encore merdé  :Sad: 

----------

## sd44

j'ai l'impression que ton terminal lit pas utf8 ... tente avec une page web qui contient ce meta tag :

```

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">

```

tu verra si ton texte s'affiche bien.

edit : oubli pas :* Si vous voyez des "Ã©", "Ã®", "Ã", etc. c'est que les données sont en UTF-8 et que le navigateur les affiche en ISO ;

----------

## loopx

Je viens de sortir la bd du wikitest installé sur mon portable en utf8 ...

J'ai ceci : 

Nouvelle page : hihii   Ã©Ã¨@      (c'étais des éàè ...)

Etrange ... J'ai pas précisé de charset pour l'export mais dans le fichier (avec vi), ca passe pas

après insertion de ces données dans une autre base sur le portable, ca reviens à la normal : 

Ma_page_éèà@ç

Donc, on dirait bien qu'il ne faut pas tenir compte de ce qui est sorti de mysql ... En effet, vi à quelques souci ...

EDIT: OK, je vais continuer demain, suis mort la, je crois tenir le bon bout  :Smile: 

Merci pour tout  :Smile: 

----------

## sd44

oui c'est ce que je disait, ce qui me trouble c'est ça : (tirer du guide gentoo utf8)

 *Quote:*   

> Vim, Emacs, Xemacs et Nano
> 
> Vim fournit un support complet de l'UTF-8 et contient un mécanisme de reconnaissance des fichiers UTF-8. Pour plus d'informations, utilisez :help mbyte.txt dans Vim. 

 

j'ai du louper un truc dans le howto ou alors y'a un truc dans ta conf ... l'important c'est de voir le résultat dans ta page web

bonne nuit

----------

## loopx

Oui, y a un truc étrange ...

L'important pour moi, c'est pas vraiment les pages web (car c'est obliger que ca doitêtre ok à ce niveau), c'est surtout d'avoir une bd en utf8 ... je pourrais ainsi exporté via un cron et envoyer le wiki à plusieurs endroit pour un backup.

Enfin, je continuerais ca demain  :Wink: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Uh, il y a un autre problème ... je viens de vérifier ...

DB => PHP => APACHE => CLIENT

tout est en UTF8 sauf la BD qui est en latin1 donc, je pense avoir de l'utf8 dans des tables latin1 ...

Alors, c'est grave docteur ?

 :Confused: 

----------

## sd44

lol pas encore au lit ?

as tu bien mis le meta tag utf8 ?

----------

## loopx

Voilà, c'est résolu !!!!

En fait, il y a un croisement ....

J'écrivais de l'UTF8 dans des tables LATIN1 ... J'ai donc exporté correctement la BD en LATIN1 ... Ensuite j'ai simplement écrit "utf8" pour remplacer toutes les occurences de "latin1" ... et quand j'importe la dans une BD UTF8, il y a ré-inversion et paf, ca fonctionne  :Smile: 

Super  :Smile: 

Merci pour tout, et UTF8 Powaaa (note, je reviendrais peut^etre car j'ai juste fait un test au niveau de la BD, pas du site Wiki en lui meme  :Smile: 

----------

